# If you could have ANYONE for a spouse



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

My hubby asked me this question one day. Asuming that God granted you the possibility to have absolutely anyone you want, who would your first choice be ? 

1. Still, my spouse !
2. My favorite celebrity
3. An old flame 
4. An AP that I'm having a PA or EA with


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Absolutely my spouse. 

About an hour ago, I was thinking about he really is the kind of guy I'd always dreamed of finding but came to believe didn't exist. So glad he proved me wrong!


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

My spouse.

I would not want to be with a spouse who said anything different.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

I would wholeheartedly choose him over and over again. 
Just that reading so many unhappy stories, I wonder how many would choose differently, if they they could. 
We're all suppose to say "my spouse", but genuinely, what your hearts say ? The poll will show the statistics, as answers are anonymous


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

DW


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

There is no one I would want more than my husband. No one.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

Better the devil you know (and hopefully love) IMO

Who would really want to marry a celebrity? Waaaay to much baggage!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Well I don't currently have a spouse so I can't answer a
I wouldn't want a celebrity as a spouse - perhaps as a plaything (hi Fassie here I am!)
Old flames are old flames for a reason
I haven't had an AP

Sooooo bit difficult for me to answer really


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm with Dolly. Just got a divorce, so certainly don't want him back. Never had an AP, he did. No celebrity does it for me and neither do any old flames. Options of new people weren't given.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

None of the above!


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I am married to a very minor celebrity, so my favorite celebrity got my vote.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

My husband for sure...Knowing what I know about other husbands of my friends and what I've read on TAM, I'll keep the one I married. If I weren't as fulfilled in my marriage, my answer might be different obviously.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

a cross between martha stewart and jenna jamason!


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

I guesss, as a guy... i think a bit differently. I love my spouse, but if i'm going to get a "get out of jail free card" from her and the man upstairs... i'd choose an old flame. I wouldn't even bother with a celebrity, because methinks alot of those women are all glam, and the actual love making experience would probably be a dissapointment.

But there was this girl in college, we never dated, she had a boyfriend, but we were cool, she was the kindest, prettiest, sweetest thing walking. So to me, having said crush, and the little part of herself that i always believed like me more than a friend anyway, she'd be that girl. I'd make a day of it, long walk, movies, dinner and an hour ( 2 sessions ) of sex!


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Told my wife that as soon as a hot, 26 year old mute heiress nymphomaniac gave me the nod,she was history.

For some reason, she didn't seem worried :scratchhead:


Oh...and she needs to own a liquor store

Or Jennifer Connelly


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

StargateFan said:


> Well I am married to a very minor celebrity, so my favorite celebrity got my vote.


That's retty much what I said to him ! :smthumbup:
I even bordered a hall of fame star decal personalised with his name to show him he is my V.I.P. 

I didnt include more options because you can only put 4...when my H asked me this, he teased me about my likes of Leo Di Caprio. ) He's very eye candy, but so is my sweetheart...luckily he is not famous !


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Hortensia said:


> That's retty much what I said to him ! :smthumbup:
> I even bordered a hall of fame star decal personalised with his name to show him he is my V.I.P.
> 
> I didnt include more options because you can only put 4...when my H asked me this, he teased me about my likes of Leo Di Caprio. ) He's very eye candy, but so is my sweetheart...luckily he is not famous !


You can put yo to 9 but you need to change the number in the box.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> a cross between martha stewart and jenna jamason!


No doubt! A woman who could cook like Jenna and bang like Martha would be hot, hot, hot.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I would choose my wife anyday, anytime even if I got a " get out of jail free " card.

But what really beats me is why do so many people think that a past flame would have made their lives happier?
Isn't that like making the exact , same mistake twice?


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I would choose my husband. He's manly and strong, but also adorable and funny, while also being tender and caring. I love him dearly.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband is the only person in my life I could spend 24 hours a day with & not want to







...

He just doesn't get on my nerves...I simply enjoy him, crave his time/ his touch..... he makes me ..









Even though our personalities are on the opposite ends of the spectrum (Laid back introverted Phlegmatic meets outspoken antsy Choleric)....we still THINK so much alike in so many vital areas ...... he is my







/ My Lover... he completes me. 

I might have taken him for granted in the past a little ....but I got my head out of my a$$ on that account.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, since I dont HAVE a spouse currently...I am going with celebrity! George Strait would be my ideal man!!


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

STBXH is a PA man.STBXMIL and STBXFIL are both manipulators, why would I choose him again?

Favorite celebrity? LOL. srsly? no. absolutely no.

Old flame. well, there are good reasons of why they/he is called ex(s)

Someone im having affair with?since i don't and didn't cheat, so the answer is no.

but if fictional character was in the list, i'd choose Dr.Robert Chase, MD


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Of the choices, I picked celebrity. But the reality is I think I would need choice number 5. Someone I haven't met yet. I wouldn't want to go back to an old flame as I have changed and grown in different ways since then. There is not other person right now. And not my current spouse. I have spent time recently imagining what that yet to person would be like.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Created2Write said:


> I would choose my husband. He's manly and strong, but also adorable and funny, while also being tender and caring. I love him dearly.


I knew your picture reminded me of someone. That girl on the new Matthew Perry show, his assistant. This whole thinking about celebrities aspect made me think of her. She's adorable.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife, now more than ever

I can't believe it myself


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

JCD said:


> Told my wife that as soon as a hot, 26 year old mute heiress nymphomaniac gave me the nod,she was history.
> 
> For some reason, she didn't seem worried :scratchhead:
> 
> ...


Or a medical marijuana dispensery.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

There is no one person I would sooner be with than my wife but as God is all powerful perhaps he could arrange for the cooking ability of Nigella Lawson, the figure of Kylie Minogue, the personality of Wendy Craig to be blended and give me the nod I could be tempted.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Well I certainly would be willing to try being married to Johnny Depp or a 1998 Jarvis ****er. These day I'd put my husband last of the 4 choices.
edit: not that I have an affair partner! I forgot about #4 when I said that.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

change my mind.
if there's a celebrity i want for a spouse, that will be Lee Hom Wang


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Stopandmakecoffee, love the quotes in your signature ! Esp the first..now I have the perfect answer when my hubby tells me I'm crazy..he is Greek..lol ! Wish there was a way to give you a LIKE for the signature


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

lol,you just did it, hortensia


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

Back when my marriage was imploding like a asteroid over russia, I would have said 'An Old Flame' as there was a girl who 'got away' in college and I (at that time) had never quite gotten her 100% out of my system. (My ex-w was significant step down from her, and I knew I had 'settled'). I definitely have a fairly specific 'type' that I've always been extra drawn to, and I can name 6 of them that I've crossed paths with in my life and a couple of them have recently compared notes on the topic for grins. (I've visited with 4 of them in the last couple years)

When I met my (now) fiance, I hit the jackpot. She's so my type, and basically a 20-Year younger version of the one that 'got away' without the major downsides (incompatible religion, sexually repressed by same) and some extra upsides (advanced education, super career, all my favorite kinks, HD, etc). 

A while back we gave each other a 'free pass' should we ever get the chance to bang our favorite hot celebrity (list size of 1 celeb). Ever since Mila hooked up with Ashton though, I've kinda lost interest in that loophole. :rofl: :slap:

So yes, if it wasn't obvious, I'm keeping my fiance. She's the kind of girl I've been mesmerized by and looking for my whole life.


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

None of the above

I want someone who communicates with me, someone that is fun to be with and who makes me laugh. Someone who wants to cuddle and kiss just because we can. Someone that can do things on the spur of the moment.

It's a real shame that man is not my spouse.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> a cross between martha stewart and jenna jamason!


So, 50% a tyrannical, power mad lunatic, and 50% Martha Stewart.

Heck, you can find that at any wine bar after 7PM.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

And as long as we're all lying, I'm going to say I'd choose my wife as well. 

But if I were to really tell the truth... Scarlett Johansson.

I mean, seriously!


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Anubis, there is someone for everyone..I'm glad that you found your match !
dr. Rockstar, great pic of Scarlett


----------



## Granny7 (Feb 2, 2013)

The first name that comes to mind is Tim Tebow and thats due to his faith and ethics. I wish I had married a man like him with character, faith in God and strong values, including family.

My current husband doesn't have any of these, unfortunately. He had most of them when I married him, but I think lost them in the corporate world.

Granny7


----------

